# Cherry hardwood?



## flynifr (May 9, 2015)

Hi folks,

I have a 40' hardwood tree that came down on my property that I am told is cherry.   This of course is not a cherry fruit tree.   Is this a similar wood to that of the fruit tree?


----------



## timberjet (May 9, 2015)

Hell ya it's good. Just need to season it well or build some nice furniture or both.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (May 9, 2015)

It's a wild cherry.  Good for smoking or as timberjet said it's a beautiful wood for furniture.


----------



## timberjet (May 9, 2015)

In fact if there are any long straight trunk pieces save them and block them up and sell them. Seriously.you can use every branch to smoke meat. Good stuff and way better than what you get from the store.


----------



## kjspragoo (Jun 27, 2015)

I have use seasoned wild cherry before, excellent flavor. Let it season at least a year.


----------

